# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Chuyến Du Lịch cùng ACE Anz Travel- Phần 3

## niemtinvn

Trong tuần vừa rồi cả đoàn của công ty du lịch Anz đã có chuyến đi tham quan du lich Sapa 2 ngày 3 đêm  .Dưới đây là một số thông tin  PV Anz ghi lại .

  Tối ngày thứ 3 cả đoàn tập trung tại ga Trần Quý Cáp để bắt đầu cuộc hành trình mới khởi hành đi Sapa ,chuyến tàu chạy khá đi chạy khá nhanh 5h30 đã tới nơi .Lịch trình đoàn đi tham quan bản Cát Cát ,Thác thủy điện Sapa tối tham quan chợ , các con phố Sapa, ngày thứ hai tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ,vườn lan, bản Tà Phìn.



 Mới đặt chân đến Sapa không chỉ hấp dẫn bởi cảnh đẹp khí hậu dễ chịu , trời sang mùa đầu mùa hè thời tiết vẫn còn khá lành lạnh lúc nào cũng bồng bềnh trong sương. Chương trình ngày đầu tiên mọi người tham bản Cát Cát đây là bản lâu đời của người Hmong nơi đây còn giữ được nhiều nếp văn hóa ,nhiều nghề thủ công truyền thống nên mọi người khá dễ dàng lựa chọn cho mình một số đồ lưu niệm ,thổ cẩm, vòng tay bạc,váy thổ cẩm…



 Ý kiến của thành viên trong đoàn ở Sapa có nhiều ẩm thực vào buổi tối nên  trưởng đoàn quyết định bỏ bữa tối đầu tiên mọi người tự do khám phá ẩm thực .



Ở sapa dân nhậu coi như là một “thiên đường ẩm thực đồ nướng” bởi ở đây món nào hầu như cũng nướng , có một số món nhân tiện post lên đây có thể chia sẻ với mọi người: Sắn nướng , ngô nướng , rau cải mèo ăn có vị đắng , gà bản, Cá hồi Sapa nướng bọc thiếc hoặc nướng trực tiếp than hồng , trứng nướng ,cơm lam nướng ,cá suối nướng



  Món được ưa chuộng nhất là món trứng gà nướng ,trứng vịt lộn nướng ăn vị khá thơm và ngon , xem ra món này quả là kỳ công khi nướng lửa phải đều và nhỏ lửa , nếu lửa to làm trứng nứt và nở bung ra .

----------

